# Need to sell



## Mitchell.johnstone17 (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi my name's Mitch and I used to like Warhammer 40k when I was younger. I have a bunch of Space Marines including the Battle for Macragge, the 'Manufactorum' and a bunch of paints and other accessories. I noticed that accessories such as weapons are in high demand and I have a lot of them. If you live in Victoria, Australia please message me and I'll send you pictures and basically make me an offer. All was expensive and am hoping that it still is worth a bit.


----------



## Marcus_Iscariat (Sep 29, 2013)

*Need to Sell*

PM Sent


----------

